# Hệ thống Điện > Tủ điều khiển & các vấn đề khác >  Biến áp nguồn

## ntd1081

Em có cái biến áp nhãn bên ngoài ghi Nakamura Electric,
Thông số ghi 1P ; PV:220V; SV:200V; 1,5kVA
Nhưng bên trong lại là biến áp 3 Pha như hình; 2kVA
Cho em hỏi có phải điện áp vào 3 pha 380V không ạ? 
Điện áp ra em nghĩ nó sẽ là Ud=200v cho mỗi pha
*Mặt biến áp đầu vào 3 cầu đấu ghi 220v
Đầu ra 3 cầu 200v + 1 cầu N*
Biến áp nặng 24kg, tính cả vỏ

----------


## Tuan Kieu

không hiểu câu hỏi , không thấy hình  nào cã .em xin phép  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ntd1081

Hj, Em không post được hình.

Em muốn hỏi, mặt máy biến áp ghi 220V ở 3 cọc dây sơ thì cấp điện 380V có ổn không?

----------


## ntd1081

> không hiểu câu hỏi , không thấy hình  nào cã .em xin phép

----------


## Tuan Kieu

cái này nó có 1 pha thôi , vào 200 volt mà . bác cấp 380volt em nghi nó bùm đó . hi hi

----------


## Tuan Kieu

cái này giống kiểu 3 cái biến áp vậy gắn chung lại , mỗi cái 1 pha vào 200 ra 220volt . Kiểu là nó chia tải ra . bác có nhiều thiết bị thì chia ra cho phù hợp . mà chỉ 1 pha thôi . ko xai 3 pha nhe . cháy đấy

----------

ntd1081

----------


## CKD

Cái này không có chia tải gì đâu. Biến áp 3 phase đó ạ. 1 bên là đấu tam giác, một bên đấu sao.
Them mình thì không nên dùng cho 1 phase à.

Biến áp 1 phase chẵng ai lại dùng 3 cuộn quấn trên EI cả, vì khi đó từ thông nó chạy loạn lên trong đấy.

Sơ đồ của nó có thể là như vầy.

----------

ntd1081

----------


## ntd1081

> Cái này không có chia tải gì đâu. Biến áp 3 phase đó ạ. 1 bên là đấu tam giác, một bên đấu sao.
> Them mình thì không nên dùng cho 1 phase à.
> 
> Biến áp 1 phase chẵng ai lại dùng 3 cuộn quấn trên EI cả, vì khi đó từ thông nó chạy loạn lên trong đấy.


Nhìn biến áp nó là ba pha chắc chắn rồi, nhưng nguồn ra 200v để chạy tải 1 pha (Cái này vỏ nó ghi 1 pha chắc có ý vậy).
Em chỉ lo cắm điện 380V vào ba cái cọc ghi 220V kia có sao không?

----------


## winstarvn

con này có thẻ là input 3 phase 220v, ra tùy cách đấu có thể 3 pha 200v hoặc 1 phase 200v (N-200). 
bác chủ cắm nguồn 1 phase 220v vô 2 chân bên PV rồi đo volts thử xem

----------

ntd1081

----------


## vanminh989

cái này là biến ap 3 pha 220, nó giống kiểu trạm biến áp đó, đầu vào phải 220 3 pha thì mới tận dụng hết công suất và biến áp hoạt động đúng theo nguyên lý được.

----------


## Diyodira

mấy bác bị lừa 1 cú rồi, 2 cái tem khác quắc à, vỏ thì 1 pha mà đựng cái ruột 3 pha, râu bà này cắm cằm ông nọ, bác chủ cứ theo tem vàng mà xài, 3-phase 200v, có thể nó chỉ là bacl thôi, xong hạ chút áp cho an toàn, có thể là hàng theo máy
tks

----------


## Diyodira

ah quên, nhìn công suất và cân nặng thì chắc chắn là bacl rồi

----------


## Tuan Kieu

các bác nói làm em hoang mang quá . cái này là 1 phase mà 3 pha ở đâu ra. Do em chưa tìm được cái datasheet của nó em lấy cái tương tự cho các bác xem vậy .
https://www.hubbell-acmeelectric.com/ds-671-datasheet
https://www.hubbell-acmeelectric.com...s/AE020100.pdf

thay vì kiểu cho lựa chọn loại volt ,thì cái của bác chủ cho volt giống nhau. Còn cái của em link là cái cho chọn khác volt. nhưng về nguyên lý giống nhau .chỉ một pha thôi .
ko thể có cái biến áp vào ba pha mà ra 1 pha tải được . hoặc nhà sản xuất ghi nhầm ? em thấy họ ko bao giờ nhầm

----------


## ducduy9104

Cái này 3 pha chứ nhỉ, bác nào nói 1 pha chỉ em cách đấu dây với  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Em đoán đầu ra dùng cho 1 pha ok vì nó có ra dây trung hòa

----------


## Tuan Kieu

đấu dây theo link đó bác 
https://www.hubbell-acmeelectric.com...s/AE020100.pdf 

 nếu 3 phase thì trên nhãn biến áp phải ghi rõ thông số là 3 pha. bọn nhật nó đâu làm linh tinh vậy được

----------


## Diyodira

> đấu dây theo link đó bác 
> https://www.hubbell-acmeelectric.com...s/AE020100.pdf 
> 
>  nếu 3 phase thì trên nhãn biến áp phải ghi rõ thông số là 3 pha. bọn nhật nó đâu làm linh tinh vậy được



nói thêm phát nữa để bác không cao cổ nha, cái của bác là quấn trên một lõi, cái của bác chủ là quấn trên 3 lõi, 2 cái chẳng liên quan gì, đọc datasheet cũng không ra hồn  :Smile: , giỡn chút nhen.
tks

----------


## Tuan Kieu

> nói thêm phát nữa để bác không cao cổ nha, cái của bác là quấn trên một lõi, cái của bác chủ là quấn trên 3 lõi, 2 cái chẳng liên quan gì, đọc datasheet cũng không ra hồn , giỡn chút nhen.
> tks


thì việc gì thì cũng phải có lý luận . nếu đúng như thế thì em chả có ý kiến gì. hi hi .
  Em nhìn hình bác chủ chả thấy có ba lõi nào cả . Tại thấy của bác chủ đầu vào ba cọc terminal 220v  và 1 N . Đầu ra là 3 x 200v và 1 N . 
 Bác nhìn sơ đồ em link xem ,nó có giống không nào?
Còn về đấu dây thì em hình dung là : đầu vào là day nóng 220v + dây N , có thể đấu 3 cọc như thế . 
 Đầu ra : day nóng 200v + day N , có thể đấu 3 tải như thế . 
 Vậy thì nó mới phù hợp với  cái nhãn bác chủ đăng là  transfomer , Phase 1 .

Nếu bác nào nói 3 phase ,xin chỉ em sao nó ghi 1 phase ?đừng nói là đầu vào 3 pha bác chơi dây 1 phase thôi nhé ?

----------


## Diyodira

> Nếu bác nào nói 3 phase ,xin chỉ em sao nó ghi 1 phase ?đừng nói là đầu vào 3 pha bác chơi dây 1 phase thôi nhé ?


Bac đọc kỹ mấy post trên của mình nhé, 2 tem 2 hãng chẳng liên quan gì nhau, mấy ae thường đọc là "chúng ta không thuộc về nhau"
Tks

----------


## Tuan Kieu

ối bác chủ chơi khăm em hả? kì ta?

----------


## CKD

@bác chủ.
Bác cho thêm cái hình chụp bên hông đi, để anh em bớt tranh cải. Xem có phải là nó có 3 cuộn hay không. Em thì chẵng quan tâm đến cái tem dán ngoài vỏ. Em quan tâm đến cái cục đen. Và bìa phải em thấy có 1 cuộn. Với cách quấn này thì 3 phas trên 3 cuộn EI.

Sơ đồ đấu thì em cũng có post rồi.
Re: thì input 3 phase 220V đấu kiểu tam giác.
Se: thì ouput 3 phase 200 đấu kiểu sao, có dây trung hòa.

Theo lý thuyết thì dây trung hòa + phase sẻ là 1P.

Và nó không cắm được vào 380V đâu nhá.

----------


## Diyodira

> @bác chủ.
> Bác cho thêm cái hình chụp bên hông đi, để anh em bớt tranh cải. Xem có phải là nó có 3 cuộn hay không. Em thì chẵng quan tâm đến cái tem dán ngoài vỏ. Em quan tâm đến cái cục đen. Và bìa phải em thấy có 1 cuộn. Với cách quấn này thì 3 phas trên 3 cuộn EI.
> 
> Sơ đồ đấu thì em cũng có post rồi.
> Re: thì input 3 phase 220V đấu kiểu tam giác.
> Se: thì ouput 3 phase 200 đấu kiểu sao, có dây trung hòa.
> 
> Theo lý thuyết thì dây trung hòa + phase sẻ là 1P.
> 
> Và nó không cắm được vào 380V đâu nhà.


Cân gì chụp cụ CKD, nhìn thấy  1 cuộn bên hông và 3 cọc cùng volt thì đủ rồi ạ
Tks

----------


## CKD

> Cân gì chụp cụ CKD, nhìn thấy  1 cuộn bên hông và 3 cọc cùng volt thì đủ rồi ạ
> Tks


Cho những bác chưa tâm phục đó bác. Chứ em soi cái biến áp thì thấy và tin thế rồi  :Smile:

----------


## Tuan Kieu

em đang nghiêng về giả thiết : 
 đầu vào 3 dây 1 pha 220v cho ra đầu ra là 3 pha 200v .
 hai là đâu vào 3 day 1 pha 220v đầu ra 3 dây 1 pha 200v .
thế nó mới hợp với cái nhãn bác chủ . ko thì ko lẽ tự dưng ai rảnh dán nhãn 1 pha làm gì .
    bác chủ test xem , 1 pha hay 3 phase ? giải thích cái nhãn 1 phase cho em hiểu xem  chứ ko là bực mình à.

nếu như bác ckd nói ,thỉ đầu ra 3 pha 200v , lấy dây pha + dây N thì ra 1 pha em đồng ý , mà lúc đó điện thế 1 pha là 200/1,732=115 volt . tức là 1 pha 110 volt hả?

 bác chủ test cắm điện 3 phase 220v vào xem sao ? hi hi . đo kiểm giúp em . bốc khói ko phải do em nha.

----------


## CKD

Chỉ cần show cái ảnh chụp cái biến áp rỏ hơn thì mọi vướng mắc sẽ được giải.

Vì nó mâu thuẩn kiểu này. Nếu input 1 phas 220 thì 1 là nó chỉ có L & N, 2 là nó có N và vài mức áp khác nhau.
Ở đây nó không thể hiện như vậy. 220-220-220 không thể hiện được bất kỳ điều gì đúng.. nếu nó không phải 3 phas. N-200-200-200 nó cũng không đúng nếu không phải là 3 phas.

Cứ chờ bác chủ cho thêm cái ảnh đã. Mà bác chủ cũng đã nỏi rỏ là có 3 cuộn rồi mà. Mà làm sao xác định được 3 cuộn? Chỉ có nhìn thấy rỏ mồn một thôi  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tuan Kieu

ok bác . 
về nguyên lý máy biến áp , nếu 3 phase thì nó phải có 3 cuộn dây trên 3 lõi từ đúng không bác ?
   mà giả sử cục này 3 phase thì bên nhật họ xài điện áp lạ nhỉ? em thấy họ xài 3 pha 200v hoặc 1 pha 110volt. còn 220v thì chỉ hệ mét xài thôi .  ko lẽ nó lại dùng biến áp một cấp nữa ,cấp nguồn 3 pha cho thằng này. vô lý thật.

----------


## ntd1081

Vâng. Để em về tháo ra đo kiểm ạ. 
Có gì em báo cáo lại các bác.
Cảm ơn các bác đã tư vấn nhiệt tình!

----------


## Diyodira

Về nguyên lý phe ei mà thấy 1 cuộn bên hông thì chắc chắn là 3 phase rồi, kết hợp 3 cọc cùng volt thì chắc luôn, nếu 1 phase thì các cọc sẽ có các mức volt khác nhau

----------


## CKD

Kaka, dựa vào áp để đoán thì.. không có cơ sở đâu ạ.
Em biết một số nước nó dùng 127V, suy ra phas là 220V. Một số khác 230V, 100V, 110V, 120V v.v... nên chuyện áp lạ thì có gì mà lạ  :Smile: .

Mà thôi, chờ bác chủ xác nhận cái là ok thôi mà  :Smile:

----------


## Diyodira

> ok bác . 
> về nguyên lý máy biến áp , nếu 3 phase thì nó phải có 3 cuộn dây trên 3 lõi từ đúng không bác ?
>    mà giả sử cục này 3 phase thì bên nhật họ xài điện áp lạ nhỉ? em thấy họ xài 3 pha 200v hoặc 1 pha 110volt. còn 220v thì chỉ hệ mét xài thôi .  ko lẽ nó lại dùng biến áp một cấp nữa ,cấp nguồn 3 pha cho thằng này. vô lý thật.


E thấy post kế trên bác tỏ ra nguy hiểm rồi, post này thì nguy hiểm thật, nếu bác chưa hiểu về mba hoặc hiểu sơ sài thì e gởi tài liệu cho, e chắc là e không gỉoi hơn bác nhưng mấy tài vặt này e vọc nhiều rồi. Thôi nói thẳng luôn là nếu hiểu nguyên lý mba thì sẽ không có những giả thuyết như vậy
Tks

----------

haignition

----------


## Tuan Kieu

sao bác lại ko nghĩ nó là biến áp 1 pha đổi ra 3 pha nhỉ ? lỡ cái này ở trường hợp này thì sao? 
http://onapfushin.com/dm-1/bien-ap-1-pha-ra-3-pha-3
 vì máy nhật hay xài 3 pha 200v nên nó phải đổi 1 pha 220 volt ra cho phù hợp với các nước khác . có thể ko? hi

----------


## CKD

> sao bác lại ko nghĩ nó là biến áp 1 pha đổi ra 3 pha nhỉ ? lỡ cái này ở trường hợp này thì sao? 
> http://onapfushin.com/dm-1/bien-ap-1-pha-ra-3-pha-3
>  vì máy nhật hay xài 3 pha 200v nên nó phải đổi 1 pha 220 volt ra cho phù hợp với các nước khác . có thể ko? hi


Bác giúp em cái nguyên lý đổi 1 phase thành 3 phase bằng biến áp với.
Em thì chỉ biết làm trò này phải qua chỉnh lưu và nghịch lưu thôi.

----------


## Diyodira

> sao bác lại ko nghĩ nó là biến áp 1 pha đổi ra 3 pha nhỉ ? lỡ cái này ở trường hợp này thì sao? 
> http://onapfushin.com/dm-1/bien-ap-1-pha-ra-3-pha-3
>  vì máy nhật hay xài 3 pha 200v nên nó phải đổi 1 pha 220 volt ra cho phù hợp với các nước khác . có thể ko? hi


chu choa lại đưa cái này vào nữa, cái này có controller của nó nữa chứ đâu phải quấn cái biến áp là xong, mà cái này cũng là giải pháp tạm thời cho thị trường vn dùng hàng đa chủng tộc, chứ Nhật nào làm mấy cái ba láp này, mệt với ông này thật, còn cái trường hợp nào nữa không?  :Smile:

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> sao bác lại ko nghĩ nó là biến áp 1 pha đổi ra 3 pha nhỉ ? lỡ cái này ở trường hợp này thì sao? 
> http://onapfushin.com/dm-1/bien-ap-1-pha-ra-3-pha-3
>  vì máy nhật hay xài 3 pha 200v nên nó phải đổi 1 pha 220 volt ra cho phù hợp với các nước khác . có thể ko? hi


Ai mà quấn được biến áp cơ 1 pha ra 3 pha được, xin cấp bằng sáng chế thì ngồi rung đùi đếm tiền... xỉu luôn  :Cool:

----------

haignition

----------


## Tuan Kieu

vậy tóm lại là nó là biến áp ba pha chứ gì ?thế sao nó ko gắn tem 3 phase  mà sao lại gắn tem 1 phase. ai giải thích giùm với ?
   nếu tem nhà sản xuất gắn sao lại nhầm được ? trừ khi bác chủ chụp hình lung tung . mà em nghĩ bác chủ cũng ko nhầm đâu .

----------


## ntd1081

> vậy tóm lại là nó là biến áp ba pha chứ gì ?thế sao nó ko gắn tem 3 phase  mà sao lại gắn tem 1 phase. ai giải thích giùm với ?
>    nếu tem nhà sản xuất gắn sao lại nhầm được ? trừ khi bác chủ chụp hình lung tung . mà em nghĩ bác chủ cũng ko nhầm đâu .


Em không rảnh mà chụp hình lung tung làm gì!
Em có 02 cục biến áp này, vỏ đúng như hình, seri liền nhau hẳn hoi.
Chắc chắn không phải là hàng bị chế cháo vì gin từng con ốc ạ.
Hinh em chụp là lúc em mang về, mở ra nhìn thấy chán luôn, chụp vội để kiểm tra xem sao nó như vậy, lúc đó không có multimeter.
Em lên mạng tra cứu cả tuần trời mà không ra nên mới hỏi vu vơ xem bác nào gặp chưa.
Em hiện đang đi du lịch chưa về, lúc nào về em sẽ vật nó ra làm rõ xem thế nào.

----------


## Ga con

Có loại 3 pha ra 1 pha, đi bãi e gặp rồi mà đâu mất hình. Nó vẫn có 3 trụ nhưng quấn dây trên 2 trụ ngoài cùng.

Cụ chủ sao không chụp hình ngang, chụp cách ra dây nhìn đoán được.

Thanks.

----------


## Tuan Kieu

cái này ko tìm ra lí do thì cứ sao sao ấy nhỉ ? bác chủ nhanh chong thu xếp về sớm chụp cái ảnh chi tiết em nó xem sao .

----------


## Tuan Kieu

> Ai mà quấn được biến áp cơ 1 pha ra 3 pha được, xin cấp bằng sáng chế thì ngồi rung đùi đếm tiền... xỉu luôn


sao bác lại khẳng định ko có nhỉ ? 
http://www.dhn.vn/dhn/vi/products/ma...ansformer.html

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> sao bác lại khẳng định ko có nhỉ ? 
> http://www.dhn.vn/dhn/vi/products/ma...ansformer.html


Nếu có cái như vậy, bác tháo ra xem thử bên trong có gì nhé. Không ngẫu nhiên mà nó to vật vã thế. Hoặc xem lại comment của bác CKD và bác Diyodira.
Thanks,

----------


## ntd1081

> Nếu có cái như vậy, bác tháo ra xem thử bên trong có gì nhé. Không ngẫu nhiên mà nó to vật vã thế. Hoặc xem lại comment của bác CKD và bác Diyodira.
> Thanks,


Thiết bị biến đổi điện 1 pha 220V thành 3 phase 380v có 2 công nghệ phổ biến
+ Công nghệ dùng biến tần
+ Công nghệ dùng biến áp 220V 1P /380v 3P phải kết hợp với mạch điều khiển dạng như bộ lập trình Mirko và tụ bù

----------


## Tuan Kieu

> Nếu có cái như vậy, bác tháo ra xem thử bên trong có gì nhé. Không ngẫu nhiên mà nó to vật vã thế. Hoặc xem lại comment của bác CKD và bác Diyodira.
> Thanks,


chuyện cái máy này nó to hay nhỏ em ko biết . mà nếu ko định nghĩa cái này là biến áp transfomer thì có nên đổi tên cho nó là inverter hoặc converter  đổi điện ?. Khó nhỉ?

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## CKD

> Có loại 3 pha ra 1 pha, đi bãi e gặp rồi mà đâu mất hình. Nó vẫn có 3 trụ nhưng quấn dây trên 2 trụ ngoài cùng.
> 
> Cụ chủ sao không chụp hình ngang, chụp cách ra dây nhìn đoán được.


3 ra 1 thì các cọc nối cũng chẵng mấy khi thế này bác ạ.

Cái bác gà con đang nói.. có vài dạng thế này



Và một số dạng khác  :Smile: 

Nhưng những loại này, nó dùng input 3 phase, nhưng chỉ có 2 cuộn được dùng, phe EI thì thấy chỉ dùng 2 cuộn bìa, cuộn giữa bỏ trống. Hoặc tách hẵn ra thành 2 bộ phe riêng biệt v.v... Nói chung là rất nhiều dạng.

Cái 3P-1P cũng thấy hiếm ạ, mục đích là giảm sự mất cân bằng trên phas, thường chỉ sử dụng với tải lớn, chứ 1-2KVA thì cũng chẵng bỏ bèn gì và vì làm tăng đô phức tạp của hệ thống nên chỉ những trường hợp bất khả kháng mới dùng. Hầu như không thấy dùng trong dân dụng.

Theo một số khuyến cáo thì.. loại này chỉ xuất hiện khi tải >5KVA, vì dưới mức này cân bằng tải không mang lại nhiều giá trị. Theo em biết thì từ vài chục đến khoảng trăm KVA. Bên điện lực vẫn có dùng kiểu này cho truyền tải điện dân dụng.

Vậy nên, nếu nhìn mấy cái cọc, cũng như nghía thấy cái coil nằm bìa thì em đoán là 220-200V 3 phase có N. Nhưng muốn bác chủ cho cái ảnh chi tiết hơn để xác định lại chính xác.

Một lưu ý nữa là.. công suất tải cho loại 3-1 này có sự đặc biệt. Cho phép tải > 120-150% công suất biến áp tùy loại.

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen, nhatson

----------


## Tuanlm

To các cụ.

Các cụ mải chém nhau bằng độc chiêu không hà. Mải chém bằng dao bự nên không cụ nào để ý một thông số nhỏ trên nhãn 



1- Đây là biến áp cách ly 3 pha, kiểu nối dây T-T



2- Khác nhau về thông số công suất:

Trên vỏ ghi thông số thiết kế của biến áp còn trong ruột ghi thông số công suất max của lõi thép từ.


3- Lý do dùng:

"The Scott-T transformer connection may be also used in a back to back T to T arrangement for a three-phase to 3 phase connection. This is a cost saving in the smaller kVA transformers due to the 2 coil T connected to a secondary 2 coil T in-lieu of the traditional three-coil primary to three-coil secondary transformer. In this arrangement the Neutral tap is part way up on the secondary teaser transformer . The voltage stability of this T to T arrangement as compared to the traditional 3 coil primary to three-coil secondary transformer is questioned"

Thân chào các cụ.

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen, puskinu

----------


## Tuan Kieu

thế cái phase 1 phải hiểu thế nào hả cụ tuanLM

----------


## HĐình Tâm

b cho e hỏi lõi là 3 trụ tole 3 cuộn dây hay 2 trụ 2 cuộn  vậy. cho e xin 500 ảnh... kiểu đấy dây xem với

----------


## ntd1081

> b cho e hỏi lõi là 3 trụ tole 3 cuộn dây hay 2 trụ 2 cuộn  vậy. cho e xin 500 ảnh... kiểu đấy dây xem với




Em chụp vội, bỏ đó đi luôn, đây là cái ảnh cuối em chụp.
Em đang đi du lịch nên khoảng hơn tuần nữa em mới mổ nó ra, lấy đồng hồ đo coi sao.

----------

CKD

----------


## HĐình Tâm

> Em chụp vội, bỏ đó đi luôn, đây là cái ảnh cuối em chụp.
> Em đang đi du lịch nên khoảng hơn tuần nữa em mới mổ nó ra, lấy đồng hồ đo coi sao.


Để chắc chắn thì bác chụp ảnh nối dây bên hạ thế, nối dây bên cao thế(giữa các quận dây) 
e tạm đoán đây là 3 pha nhé. tổ đấu dây D/yn

----------


## ntd1081

Em vừa mở ra đo kiểm rồi. Nó là biến áp cách ly 3p.
Đầu 3 cuộn sơ đấu tam giác, đầu thứ cấp đấu sao.
Đo điện trở các cuộn dây pha pha phía sơ 1.5 ohm; phía thứ cấp 1.4ohm; đo cuộn sơ dây pha với N là 0.7ohm.
Em đang đoán nó ghi thông số trên mặt biến áp là Ud=220v và Ud 200v.

Cuộn sơ cấp:



Cuộn thứ:

----------

CKD

----------


## CKD

Hehe!
Kết thúc tranh luận nhé mấy bác. Cám ơn bác chủ đã cho câu hỏi hay và chụp hình để trả lời.
Mấy loại biến áp mà các bác đã đề cập đến, kể cả cái thông số bên ngoài và bên trong đều đáng để suy nghĩ. Nhưng em căn cứ vào mấy điều sau:
- mức độ thông dụng. Cái này thì mấy loại biến áp vào 3 ra 1 không phải là không có.. nhưng nó khan hiếm và ít được sử dụng trong dân dụng & trong kỹ thuật.
- cách thức ký hiệu trên các cọc đấu nối. Nếu là biến áp nhiều cấp thì cách thức ký hiệu cũng khác.. trừ trường hợp các cuộn sơ/thứ là cách ly hoàn toàn và tùy nghi đấu nối.
- hình ảnh thực của biến áp, nhìn tổng hợp để thấy được điểm đặt trưng.

thanks all

----------


## ntd1081

> Hehe!
> Kết thúc tranh luận nhé mấy bác. Cám ơn bác chủ đã cho câu hỏi hay và chụp hình để trả lời.
> Mấy loại biến áp mà các bác đã đề cập đến, kể cả cái thông số bên ngoài và bên trong đều đáng để suy nghĩ. Nhưng em căn cứ vào mấy điều sau:
> - mức độ thông dụng. Cái này thì mấy loại biến áp vào 3 ra 1 không phải là không có.. nhưng nó khan hiếm và ít được sử dụng trong dân dụng & trong kỹ thuật.
> - cách thức ký hiệu trên các cọc đấu nối. Nếu là biến áp nhiều cấp thì cách thức ký hiệu cũng khác.. trừ trường hợp các cuộn sơ/thứ là cách ly hoàn toàn và tùy nghi đấu nối.
> - hình ảnh thực của biến áp, nhìn tổng hợp để thấy được điểm đặt trưng.
> 
> thanks all


Cảm ơn các sếp đã tư vấn nhiệt tình

----------

